# Alternativen zur ICS



## Shiivva (8. Oktober 2001)

Leider gibts hier ja kein Forum "sonstige PC-Probleme", denn mein Problem ist eigtl. kein Hardware-Problem, nur passts hier halt noch am Besten hin! 

Also folgendes:

Suche nach Alternativen zur ICS (Internetverbindungsfreigabe), wenn möglich mit genauer Beschreibung 

Wie es jetzt ausschaut:
die 2 PCs hier sind über ein Netzwerk miteinander verbunden.
Mein PC spielt den "Server", der andere den "Client".
Bei mir ist die ICS "installiert", und der andere PC geht sozusagen über meinen PC ins Netz.

Nur leider setzt die ICS manchmal aus (?) und ausserdem ists kacke, dass mein PC immer an sein muss, wenn mein Pa ins Netz will... 

jetzt brauche ich eine Alternative dazu!

--> am logischsten erscheint mir die Methode einen kleinen Server-PC zwischen die beiden PCs zu schalten, der dann die Aufgaben übernimmt, die momentan noch mein PC "hat"...
aber worauf muss ich da achten?
Welche Voraussetzungen muss dieser PC haben?
Und v.a. Dingen wie regelt dieser PC dann dass beide PCs ins Netz kommen?

Fragen über Fragen..und ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruss,
Shiivva


----------



## Dunsti (8. Oktober 2001)

der Rechner braucht gar net so gut (oder schnell) zu sein, da er ja nur "Daten schaufelt". 
Du brauchst dann in dem Rechner eine Netzwerkkarte für das lokale Netz, und eine für den Online-Zugang (falls Du DSL hast ... ansonsten eben eine ISDN-Karte oder Modem)

Als Software würde ich persönlich dann Linux empfehlen, da sind meines Wissens Programme erhältlich, die die gleiche Funktion wie der ICS übernehmen.

Vorteil der Linux-Version: die Programme gibt's kostenlos
Nachteil: schwieriger zu konfigurieren

Für die lokale Netzwerkverkabelung brauchst Du dann noch einen Mini-Hub (falls Du mit UTP verkabelst)
Billiger ist da aber sicher, auf die "alte" Version mit Coax-Kabeln zurückzugreifen, da kannst Du die Rechner "in eine Reihe" hängen:


Abschlusswiderstand ---- PC1 --- PC2 --- PC3 --- Abschlusswiderstand

an jedem PC brauchst Du dann noch einen T-Adapter.

Die Wahl der Verkabelung hängt aber auch noch von der Entfernung der PC's untereinander ab. Das sollte aber bei Dir Zuhause nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fallen, es sei denn, Dein Zimmer ist im Keller, und der PC von Deinem Dad steht unterm Dach 

hoffe erstmal geholfen zu haben 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (8. Oktober 2001)

Die Lösung mit einem Linux-Server wäre natürlich die Ideallösung. Falls du aber Windows benutzen willst gibt es das Programm Jana mit dem sich das einrichten lässt.

Hier mal ein Link dazu:
http://www.computerchannel.de/downl....phtml?string=Jana&sys=Win+2000&abgeschickt=1

Das ist das Ergebnis einer Suche. Du kannst wählen ob du die Version für NT/2000 oder 9x nimmst. Ich weiß nicht was du auf dem Rechner verwenden willst. Auf einem schwächeren System würde ich fast Windows 95 nehmen.


----------



## Shiivva (8. Oktober 2001)

wir hatten bisher immer Linux als Zweitsystem auf einem Rechner... d.h. das wäre nicht so das Problem...

ich denke auch, dass das die beste Lösung ist..

Danke@Dunsti für diese ausführliche Erklärung!
Aber was ist UTP?


----------



## Dunsti (8. Oktober 2001)

UTP ist die Abkürzung für "Unshielded Twisted Pair". Bei dieser Technik werden Verbindungskabel mit sogenannten "Westernsteckern" verwendet (ähnlich wie bei ISDN)
Das "Problem" bei diesen Kabeln in Deinem Fall ist, daß Du ein extra Gerät (einen Verteiler, soganannt "Hub") brauchst, um mehr als zwei Rechner miteinander zu verbinden.
Allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit über diese Variante schneller. Das sollte aber bei "nur" 3 Rechnern nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen. Außerdem sind glaube ich Coax-Kabel teurer in der Anschaffung.

den Jana-Server als Software würde ich nicht verwenden, da Du damit nicht alle Programme verwenden kannst. (z.B. Napster oder so geht net)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (8. Oktober 2001)

Da ich nur ein Programm kenne das so was kann (eben Jana) würde es mich interessieren waqs es unter Windows noch für Alternativen gibt.
Es ist ja durchaus mal möglich dass man nur Windows einsetzen kann. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Shiivva (8. Oktober 2001)

wingate z.B.

(sorry fürs 1. Zeilen Posting, aber es gibt ja sonst nix zu berichten )


----------



## Dunsti (8. Oktober 2001)

von AVM (dem Hersteller der Fritz!-Card) gibt es noch AVM-Ken!

ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung, ob dieses Programm nur mit Fritz!-ISDN Karten geht, oder auch mit anderer Hardware.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

hmmm, ich würde heutzutage niemandem mehr raten, Coax-Kabel einzubauen. a) weil die Geschwindigkeit nicht gerade berauschend ist und b) Coax-Kabel extrem ( ! ) fehlerintensiv sind. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da wir früher auch besagten Kabel im Haus hatten. Irgendwann hatte ich dann die Nase voll und habe überall auf Glasfaserkabel umgestellt. Außerdem kann man die Funktionalität von 100MBit-Kabel mit entsprechenden Geräten viel besser prüfen als die von Coax-Kabeln.
Die Kosten eines kleinen Hubs dürften auch nicht groß zu Buche schlagen. Ein 5-Port-Hub liegt bei eBay keinesfalls über 50,-DM

_Der JanaServer kann problemlos mit Napster, Morpheus, etc. arbeiten._

So long,


----------

